# Trickie one....



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

As anyone figured out how to get a control freak nightfrights.net to trigger the space bar on a keyboard to start a VSA routine? Not looking at a cylinder pushing the key... something more electrical???

Scenario .... Control freak is triggered, video is played, the output on Freak triggers computer (space bar) Skull does routine.

Impossible?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You'll have to open the keyboard and find the traces to the Space bar or ENTER key or whichever key are using. the ENTER key is the one that starts VSA. 

Any ways, solder two wires to the chip in the keyboard where the traces follow to, and hook them up to the trigger outputs of the controller you are using. 

Monkeybasic.com has a piece of software (free) that allows you to trigger VSA via the Parallel port of your PC.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*MonkeyBasic.com*

Take a drive over to MonkeyBasic.com http://www.monkeybasic.com/Products/Helmsman/

and grab yourself a free copy of Nelson's great software called Helmsman.

You can rig up a quick DB25 plug (or old printer cable) with a couple of wires to stick into a parallel port. Helmsman looks for up to 5 triggers (open/close contacts) from the PC's parallel port and activates VSA routines. You need to have a copy of VSA console as well.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can also use a program call joytokey which can be downloaded from here:

http://www.oneswitch.org.uk/2/I/JoyToKey/JoyToKey.htm

you can then hack any PC joystick to a controller. OR you can also use an arcade keyboard emulator like this one:

http://groovygamegear.com/webstore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_81&products_id=234

They also sell a nice cheap hackable joystick that you can use with joyto key

http://groovygamegear.com/webstore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=258

you can also use a macro program to have a keystroke send any keystrokes that you require:

http://www.autohotkey.com/


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Helmsman will trigger up to 5 different routines. If your control computer doesn't have a parallel port, you can trigger them through keystrokes (alt + 1 through 5). You could use Autohotkey or Eventghost with an inexpensive hacked usb keyboard and have different routines triggered by different sensors.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yup, there's no limit to the choices you have.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks....killer!


----------

